# Close the Door



## stranger96

and wat will be if we want say for "close the door"


----------



## doubidoo

stranger96 said:


> and wat will be if we want say for "close the door"



Saraduhan mo ang pinto (no respect)
Pakisarado ng pinto => please close the door (talking to younger or same age)


Saraduhan po niyo ang pinto (with respect but ordering)
Pakisarado po ng pinto => please close the door (polite)


----------



## niernier

doubidoo said:


> Saraduhan mo ang pinto (no respect)
> Pakisarado ng pinto => please close the door (talking to younger or same age)
> 
> 
> Saraduhan po niyo ang pinto (with respect but ordering)
> Pakisarado po ng pinto => please close the door (polite)



Is this(the underlined word) a dialect in Tagalog?
It does not sound right to me because most likely I would say "Isara"(as a command) and not "saraduhan". If you understand the difference between saraduhin and saraduhan perhaps you will get what I mean.

So my suggestion is:

Isara mo ang pinto (no respect)
Pakisara mo ang pinto => please close the door (talking to younger or same age)


Isara po ninyo ang pinto (with respect but ordering)
Pakisara po ninyo ang pinto => please close the door (polite)


And I have a follow up question. Can you also say "isarado" instead of "isara"?


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)



doubidoo said:


> Saraduhan mo ang pinto (no respect)


 
Sorry, this one confused me, too. We are using this word_(saraduhan) _in our dialect but I never heard anyone using this in tagalog.




> And I have a follow up question. Can you also say "isarado" instead of "isara"?


 
I believe either of the two can be utilized.


----------



## AskLang

I'd say "pakisara mo nga yang pinto" to my nearest and dearest in this context.


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> Is this(the underlined word) a dialect in Tagalog?
> It does not sound right to me because most likely I would say "Isara"(as a command) and not "saraduhan". If you understand the difference between saraduhin and saraduhan perhaps you will get what I mean.
> 
> So my suggestion is:
> 
> Isara mo ang pinto (no respect)
> Pakisara mo ang pinto => please close the door (talking to younger or same age)
> 
> 
> Isara po ninyo ang pinto (with respect but ordering)
> Pakisara po ninyo ang pinto => please close the door (polite)
> 
> 
> And I have a follow up question. Can you also say "isarado" instead of "isara"?




Saraduhan po nyo ang pinto is correct too.
Is it more a dialect? I really don't know.
Because you can also say "Sarhan mo ang pinto", and here "sarhan" resembles a lot "saraduhan".

I come from Batangas and it's true that we tend to use old Tagalog vocabulary that isn't that much used in other dialects and some grammatical structures in addition to what is commonly used.
Anyway, Batangas is famous for being the "Heart Of Tagalog Language", so knowing how we speak Tagalog there is good also.
For those interested, here's a link i found 
http://en.wikipilipinas.org/index.php?title=Batangas#Language

As far as i'm concerned, i have no idea about the grammar because i went only in grade 3 , cause i continued studying abroad.
So when it comes to Tagalog, i just speak it naturally.




jhia said:


> ei (^_^)
> 
> I believe either of the two can be utilized.



You can use "isarado" instead of "isara".
But here again, it's true that "isara" seems more used than "isarado".
Thinking about it maybe "isarado" is used in some dialects and not in Manila spoken tagalog.


----------



## niernier

doubidoo said:


> Saraduhan po nyo ang pinto is correct too.
> Is it more a dialect? I really don't know.
> Because you can also say "Sarhan mo ang pinto", and here "sarhan" resembles a lot "saraduhan".
> 
> Thinking about it a second time, there is a "hidden" connotation about saruduhan and its slurred counterpart sarhan. It denotes that you are to lock the door, in a sense that you will put locks on it. If we are talking about the standard Tagalog, the safest imperative/command verb for "to close" is "isara". I wonder if I am not wrong with that. On the other hand, saraduhan/sarhan means "to lock"(as a command).
> 
> I come from Batangas and it's true that we tend to use old Tagalog vocabulary that isn't that much used in other dialects and some grammatical structures in addition to what is commonly used.
> Anyway, Batangas is famous for being the "Heart Of Tagalog Language", so knowing how we speak Tagalog there is good also.
> For those interested, here's a link i found
> http://en.wikipilipinas.org/index.php?title=Batangas#Language
> 
> I actually had an encounter with the Tagalog speakers(my relatives) from Batangas and wikipilipinas gave a very good description about the Tagalog dialect spoken in that province.
> 
> As far as i'm concerned, i have no idea about the grammar because i went only in grade 3 , cause i continued studying abroad.
> So when it comes to Tagalog, i just speak it naturally.
> 
> Just be yourself. Its even better to have a variety of Filipinos in this forum.
> 
> You can use "isarado" instead of "isara".
> But here again, it's true that "isara" seems more used than "isarado".
> Thinking about it maybe "isarado" is used in some dialects and not in Manila spoken tagalog.


----------



## biankita

*Saraduhan mo ng pinto.* generally indicates to close the door on someone. Like, there's you and me inside and there's someone trying to catch up and I'm telling you to close the door so the someone trying to catch up cannot come inside.

If you're going to be say 'Close the door.' in a commanding way, you can say 'Sara mo yung pinto.' or 'Isara mo yung pinto.' or 'Sarado mo yung pinto.'


----------



## doubidoo

biankita said:


> *Saraduhan mo ng pinto.* generally indicates to close the door on someone. Like, there's you and me inside and there's someone trying to catch up and I'm telling you to close the door so the someone trying to catch up cannot come inside.
> 
> If you're going to be say 'Close the door.' in a commanding way, you can say 'Sara mo yung pinto.' or 'Isara mo yung pinto.' or 'Sarado mo yung pinto.'



no biankita, we can use it to simply ask someone to close the door.


----------



## biankita

@doubidoo

I've never heard that used in that context before.


----------



## niernier

1. "Saraduhan mo *ng *pinto" is different from
2. "Saraduhan mo *ang *pinto."

The first implies that there is somebody outside and before he gets in, you give an order to close the door.(like what biankita said)

The latter still confuses me though but I regard it in standard Tagalog as a command which tells you to "lock the door". Albeit I would say "Lock the door"(imperative) as "I-lock mo ang pinto"


----------



## biankita

Seriously, I have never heard anyone use "Saraduhan mo ang pinto" before. When I read it this, I think, close the door so the door can't enter.

"Lock the door" can be said as "Susian mo ang pintuan." 

You can also use "Ikadena" (lock using a chain) or "Ikandado" (lock using a apadlock) in place of "susian" (lock using a key) or mmm... I don't remember what the deadbolt is in filipino. Of course, those are not so commonly used in Tagalog/Filipino anymore. Most people would just say "I-lock mo yung pintuan."


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> 1. "Saraduhan mo *ng *pinto" is different from
> 2. "Saraduhan mo *ang *pinto."
> 
> The first implies that there is somebody outside and before he gets in, you give an order to close the door.(like what biankita said)
> 
> The latter still confuses me though but I regard it in standard Tagalog as a command which tells you to "lock the door". Albeit I would say "Lock the door"(imperative) as "I-lock mo ang pinto"



Oh!!! i thought biankita forgot the "a" in "ang" which lead to "ng"...
but if you really meant  "Saraduhan mo *ng *pinto", then what you said was correct...
sorry bro (sis?)


----------



## doubidoo

biankita said:


> Seriously, I have never heard anyone use "Saraduhan mo ang pinto" before. When I read it this, I think, close the door so the door can't enter.
> "



*N*o no, it's really used that way.
*Y*ou can google that sentence and you'll see.

*O*ne funny thing is that now *I* realize that what seems common to me may not be to the other dialects!!!


----------



## niernier

How about this:

*Sinaraduhan *niya ang pinto ngunit nakapasok pa rin ang aso.

Is this a valid use of the root verb "sarado?"
How would you translate this?
If this is valid, does sinaraduhan translates to, "locked"(past tense)?

as in,

He *locked *the door, but the dog was able to get in.


----------



## biankita

Basically, in Manila, when you say *sinaraduhan*, it basically implies that you are closing the door on someone. Like, _Sinaraduhan ko sya ng pintuan para hindi na sya makapasok._ (I closed the door on her so she can't enter anymore.)
_
*Sarado*_is not a verb. It's an adjective. It only becomes a verb when you use a prefix or a suffix for it. Like _Isarado mo ang pintuan._ Using "sarado" as a verb as in _Sarado mo nga yung pintuan. _(Would you close the door. - _not as a question, but as a statement)_ is actually grammatically wrong, but socially acceptable as a form of informal language. Also, the meaning of the word *sarado *means 'closed'. Telling someone to do so does not automatically mean you lock it. When you want someone to lock it, you use the specific type of lock - _i-kandado_ (padlock)_, i-susi_ (key)_, i-kadena (chain), i-trangka_ (dead bolt) or _kandaduhin, susian, kadenahin, trangkahin._


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> How about this:
> 
> *Sinaraduhan *niya ang pinto ngunit nakapasok pa rin ang aso.
> 
> Is this a valid use of the root verb "sarado?"
> How would you translate this?
> If this is valid, does sinaraduhan translates to, "locked"(past tense)?
> 
> as in,
> 
> He *locked *the door, but the dog was able to get in.



Yeah, as said above sarado is an adjective.
But your sentence is correct.
In my dialect your sentence doesn't imply the door has been locked.
It's just been closed.

Rather use "Ini-lock (sinusi, sinusian) niya ang pinto ..."


----------



## Cracker Jack

stranger96 said:


> and wat will be if we want say for "close the door"



Isara mo ang pinto.


----------

